# 1991 cz75 needs new rear sight



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Where and who sells rear sights for this old pistol. I know cz usa has them but wondering if anyone would know I might find a tac sight for this dinosaur?

Thanks


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe one of these:

CZ Custom Shop
cajungunworks


----------

